# Aquadip



## Ben M (1 Jan 2011)

Hi, i am looking for some plants for my nano, and have found the Aquadip. On their website it say to email them for their plant list, but I emailed them weeks ago with no reply. Can anybody help me to get in touch with them, or does anyone have their plant list? 

Also, do they post to stores, or to your house? and are their plants good quality and their prices reasonable?

cheers


----------



## Luketendo (2 Jan 2011)

pest control said:
			
		

> Hi, i am looking for some plants for my nano, and have found the Aquadip. On their website it say to email them for their plant list, but I emailed them weeks ago with no reply. Can anybody help me to get in touch with them, or does anyone have their plant list?
> 
> Also, do they post to stores, or to your house? and are their plants good quality and their prices reasonable?
> 
> cheers



Aquadip are the company that produce the Aquafleur plants that you get on Aquaessentials and in MA stores and stuff. They also do lots of frozen food hence the name.


----------



## Garuf (2 Jan 2011)

I'm pretty sure Superfish are the company that supply Af plants. I've heard good things about aquadip but also really bad things too, I believe they only supply shops however. I've certainly never got any sort of replies when I've enquired about things.


----------



## Ben M (2 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I'll give them a miss.

I have been looking on loads of websites, but i can't find 1 site that sells all of the plants i want. The closest I got was the aquatic room, which sells all but Christmas moss.

Don't suppose anyone knows of a shop that sells Blyxa japonica, Eleocharis parvula (not acicularis), Christmas moss and any Bacopa and Ludwigia species? 

cheers


----------



## Garuf (2 Jan 2011)

Plantedtanks uk. They are a middleman type company but I understand Louis has had good dealings. 
I'm having the same issue tbh, it looks a lot like I'll have to do 3 orders to get everything I need.


----------



## Ben M (2 Jan 2011)

thanks, I'll have a look.   It's a bit annoying having to pay postage twice.


----------



## Garuf (2 Jan 2011)

Yeah I know, but sometimes that's just how it ends up, I'm a student, trust me, I hate parting with money for nothing. If I could order direct from Af or Tropica I'd break their arm off at the chance. Even some of the plant specialists have sent me some right poorly plants in the past.


----------



## Ben M (2 Jan 2011)

I'm on a low budget myself. I've got about Â£85 to buy a D-SLR bag, tripod, maxijet powerhead, easycarbo and plants for my nano and 4ft tanks. I'm thinking of selling some of my excess riccia to try to make a few quid extra.

I've had a look at plantedtanks and they have all of what I'm looking for. The only real problem is the price of their Christmas moss. It's ten quid for a 50g bag. Has anybody  bought this before who can comment on how much you get? Also, how much is in a pot of Eleocharis parvula, and how many pots do you think I'd need for a 20cm x 20cm carpet?

cheers


----------



## Nelson (2 Jan 2011)

i've contacted Aquadip before and got quick replies.they only do wholesale though   .


----------



## Luketendo (2 Jan 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Superfish are the company that supply Af plants. I've heard good things about aquadip but also really bad things too, I believe they only supply shops however. I've certainly never got any sort of replies when I've enquired about things.



Ah my bad.


----------



## Aquadip-Joey (5 Sep 2011)

Ben M said:
			
		

> Hi, i am looking for some plants for my nano, and have found the Aquadip. On their website it say to email them for their plant list, but I emailed them weeks ago with no reply. Can anybody help me to get in touch with them, or does anyone have their plant list?
> 
> Also, do they post to stores, or to your house? and are their plants good quality and their prices reasonable?
> 
> cheers



Hello Ben,

I am sorry to read that you did not get a reply. This is very unusual and I am wondering if you have sent it to our .com domain. We always reply, even when we know that you might be an end-user as we will forward you to your nearest stockist. 

If you are still interested in our plant list, just let me know - together with your postcode so I can tell you where to get it. 
As Nelson is right; we only work with retail shops and not directly to the end-user. 

Thanks

Regards
Joey


----------



## andyh (6 Sep 2011)

Ben M said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, I'll give them a miss.
> 
> I have been looking on loads of websites, but i can't find 1 site that sells all of the plants i want. The closest I got was the aquatic room, which sells all but Christmas moss.
> 
> ...



Ben 

TGM sell all these plants

Andy


----------



## Sentral (12 Sep 2011)

I used plantedtanks and wasn't impressed at all, only a couple of the plants I ordered were received, some of them were very poor quality. I still haven't received a refund for the plants that I don't have either. Have a look on the plant tank and The green machine?


----------

